# *PLEASE READ* Im curious what you guys think *PLEASE READ*



## MyDawgJoker (Mar 9, 2015)

I've been reading alot lately about breeds and how some dogs are this and that and this and that. I THINK my dog is full APBT but i may be wrong, and i want to hear from some people who may be more educated on the subject than me! The one with the white face is my dog (Joker) i am going to post a picture of his mother and father (King)+(Queen) and a picture of one of his brothers(Hazel). I dont want to get knocked for being a backyard breeder but, she got pregnant and i had to do what i had to do, which was raise the litter best i could for being 18 years old at the time and living on my own, expenses and care was crazy it was a lot of responsibility, but is was the most fun i had had doing anything in my life prior. Just to put it out there it ennded up being a litter of 12 PUPS, 1 was born dead in the sack :'( and it ended up being 11 bundles of joy ! Ive been reading that Tri-Colored pits aren't Pure bred APBT but tell me what you guys think !

Dogs Photos by nickthedisruptor1 | Photobucket


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

There is no way to know without documented lineage (aka a pedigree) what breed of dog(s) yours are made up of. Also, none of the animals pictured are "tri colored". Just because a dog has 3 distinct colors doesn't make it a tri-colored dog. Tri is a recessive gene requiring copies from both parents in order to be expressed. Joker looks to be a fawn and Hazel has sable markings (sometimes confused with tri, but not the same thing).


----------



## MyDawgJoker (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting, what you said actually makes me happy cause, i had the opportunity to own his mother and father King had papers, but his mother didnt (that i knew of) I found the mother she had no collar and she was walking on the main road, (shes the red nose) she jumped right in the car and was very friendly with us and everybody we had brought her around, so we kept her!(put up posters the whole 9 yards, so you guys dont think i just took somebodys potential family dog) Pure Bred or no doesnt make a difference Joker is my dog and will be til the end! Just was curious i know DNA tests arent 100% accurate, but if you do them right following directions to the "T" the science behind is pretty much undeniable so it will give me and idea. The main reason other than curiosity is that i wanted to breed Joker (Before i get knocked i have buyers for at least 4 puppies, i personally know the people etc etc)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

DNA tests are not accurate at all. It doesn't even include APBTs...just AmStaffs. What a shame to hear that you want to breed your mutt who has no paperwork, has no titles, etc. just because a dog is a sweetheart and a good dog doesn't make it worthy to be bred. 

In your case, every dog in your house needs to be fixed because clearly you aren't ready to own an intact animal. Jeez already wanting to breed and ad to the population of unregistered mutt dogs with 0 accomplishments. 

Mutt = dog of UNKNOWN or mixed orgin


----------



## MyDawgJoker (Mar 9, 2015)

I understand what you are saying, and i wont argue because the shelter problem is huge and not fair to the animals, in my defense i didnt say i wanted to breed him because he was a sweet heart or any of the statements you said, the people i know who want my dogs pups, want them for a reason (markings temperament may be a reason as well and size) Like i stated King (his father has papers) and IMO his mother looks like she is pretty solid to me she looks like a staple Rednose (although you cannot tell by looks etc etc) When i owned her (aggressive to dogs not people, traits of APBT) like stated i wont breed irresponsibly and am doing so because of demand and, i really did like taking care of the pups. you are right though, if i didnt have people asking for his puppies i wouldnt do so or even think about it, its a epidemic, and loose dogs cause statistics, they put the breed back from all the work people are trying to do to show they arent a "bad" breed.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

There's a difference between people "wanting puppies" off a dog and breeding to PRESERVE OR IMPROVE a specific breed. Only one of those should be the reason you ever consider breeding. Which one you choose is your call(obviously), but just know you are on a PIT BULL site which members do their best to help expunge MISINFORMATION about the breed. By "the breed" I mean there is only one kind of "pit bull" and that's the APBT. Breed specific legislation is constantly mislabeling mutts as APBT's.......which is a daily battle for a lot of us APBT owners. Have you even thought about that aspect? It goes beyond WANTS IMO, but again, your dogs, your call I guess.

Just because the mom looks "pretty solid" and people like King's "markings/size" those are the worst reasons to BREED. Looks won't necessarily cultivate healthy puppies. 

Unless you are in it to improve or preserve a specific breed, I can't say I am supportive of fulfilling "wants." I guess this is where we agree to disagree. Good luck.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Not to mention that the pups don't come out like the parents... contrary to popular belief...

Spay or neuter your PET..


----------



## Cheveyo1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Like many of the other members have said, there is no way to know now. I hate that you are getting bashed on. You seem like a nice person...just weren't very responsible with your animals. I had a similar instance happen with me, however, both my dogs were fully registered...my male who was always kept separate got to my female before anyone could stop him. Unfortunately/fortunately, it also helped me find a heart problem that my male had (I had no previous reason to think he had a heart issue. Even with countless trips to vet). I ended up losing my male to that heart condition, but was able to continue his bloodline and pedigree with a puppy.

Sorry for the ramble. Next time, be careful and it might be a good idea to get your pets spayed/neutered. A lot of criticism and ignorance comes from being an owner of a "pit bull"...know your breed, know your pedigree, know your dogs.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

1.) You've got a mutt. Nothing wrong with that, mutts are great dogs. Just don't call your dog an APBT.

2.) You don't have a tricolor dog.

3.) APBTs can come in any color except merle. There have been and still are many Black and Tan (Aka 'Tricolor') APBTs

Some examples, because I'm a pedigree nerd

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [10809] :: SORRELLS' AZUMA

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [65001] :: CURRY'S MAN-O-WAR

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [353634] :: CH BLACK DEMON

Tried to find dogs from different lines and time periods.


----------

